# Routing groove in door edges



## pablo 2009 (May 11, 2009)

Today I attempted to route a groove in the top and side edges of a fire door to allow fitting of fire/smoke strip (15mm x 4mm deep).

The cutter is a bearing guided grooving bit, the doors have 6mm hardwood edging strips on both stiles.

Using the router base against the face of the door and the depth set to centre the groove in the door edge, I found that no matter whether I cut with or against the grain the router kept snagging or jumping away from the door edge; I was cutting with the direction of cutter rotation.

Is this caused by the hard wood edging or am I making some basic error?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

It's sounds like the bit is dull and not cutting the wood clean...or you are trying to go to fast...

This is a real hard one to say without see you run the bit...


========



pablo 2009 said:


> Today I attempted to route a groove in the top and side edges of a fire door to allow fitting of fire/smoke strip (15mm x 4mm deep).
> 
> The cutter is a bearing guided grooving bit, the doors have 6mm hardwood edging strips on both stiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## pablo 2009 (May 11, 2009)

It is a brand new Trend bit and I was going as slowly as possible. Even adjusted the router speed to see if that helped. 

Very frustrating; I just cannot come up with a method of securely guiding the router along the door edge seeing as only half the base is in contact with the door face.

When I did the top edge (pine stile) it was easier so I guess it must be the hardwood edges.


----------

